# Hello from Oscar



## donnasimone (Dec 27, 2011)

This is the best I could do, he is a bit camera shy!! 

Hope this comes out ok, my first attempt at uploading photos! x x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Awww, he is yummy!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep photo there .. well done ... hello Oscar and welcome to the forum xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awwwww gorgeous!!! x


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oscar is so handsome! Is he blue roan?


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Gorgeous. I think If I get another one he will be the same.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Wee sweetie, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I love Oscar, super cutie 

I would dearly love to get a roan (blue or choclate) when we get 'poo number 2 (a very long way off yet!!!)


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Welcome Oscar, you are completely gorgeous!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww he's gorgeous


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

hello,welcome, oscar is lovely. x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, I want to snuggle him, he looks lovely!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He looks so in love with his people already 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## donnasimone (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. He is blue roan yes, looking forward to seeing what happens to his patches as he grows! 
I am already thinking about puppy number 2...Got to be strong though and wait! x x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awwwwwww! What a gorgeous pup  Look at those pleading eyes!!


----------

